# Questions about end times?



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Ive just started return of nagash having read all the prior short stories,rise of nagash and blood of nagash books.

I understand its part of the new end times book series.Could any tell me what books are included in this and if they are stand alone or an overarching story?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Archaon is useful for an introduction to another big bad, but aside from the character itself, you aren't going to find it that useful. The fall of altdorf is the next book in the end times. Thats... about it - pretty much every still living character is involved in the End Times, but you don't have to know everything about them.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Some useful background would be the Nagash Time of Legends trilogy. Gives you a bit of info on who the guy actually is.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The End Times - The Return of Nagash is pretty much the capstone for an awful lot of stories involving Nagash, vampires and undeath in general, stretching all the way back to the fall of Nehekara, the rise of Sigmar to the present day.


----------

